# My new 8x4x4 build



## Octavian7896 (Aug 27, 2021)

I just finished it tonight. Built in pond, air filtration, tons of lights, HID basking spot, and bioactive! This was one heck of a project.


----------



## Mich lady (Aug 28, 2021)

That enclosure is absolutely gorgeous!!! Wow!! My guys are in a 8x4x6 enclosure.


----------



## EcoV (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice build! Did you do it all yourself? How did you set up the water filtration & what type of air filtration do you have in it?


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Sep 1, 2021)

WOW hats off to you! looks amazing!


----------



## Andreas428 (Sep 3, 2021)

That's awesome do you a build progress?


----------



## Harry Pawter (Sep 5, 2021)

Octavian7896 said:


> I just finished it tonight. Built in pond, air filtration, tons of lights, HID basking spot, and bioactive! This was one heck of a project.


It’s so pretty you did a great job


----------



## Debita (Sep 7, 2021)

Very classy!! Love it, especially the rounded corners.


----------



## Octavian7896 (Sep 12, 2021)

EcoV said:


> Nice build! Did you do it all yourself? How did you set up the water filtration & what type of air filtration do you have in it?


thanks! I did. The air filtration is a repurposed indoor grow blower, 4" and a carbon scrubber. It creates negative pressure and exhausts into the room. It prevents the scent of lizard feces from overpowering us. The water isn't filtered yet, he isn't big enough to soak in it, but when he is it will have a canister filter built in.


----------



## Octavian7896 (Sep 12, 2021)

Andreas428 said:


> That's awesome do you a build progress?


I am working on a build log for it that I will post eventually.


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 19, 2021)

Octavian7896 said:


> I just finished it tonight. Built in pond, air filtration, tons of lights, HID basking spot, and bioactive! This was one heck of a project.


Question is this on a second floor or ? because I see wood floorings and I am wondering if there's a cement foundation underneath? Trying to figure things out.


----------



## Octavian7896 (Nov 21, 2021)

Lizardon said:


> Question is this on a second floor or ? because I see wood floorings and I am wondering if there's a cement foundation underneath? Trying to figure things out.


1st floor of 2 story home. Crawlspace foundation


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 21, 2021)

Octavian7896 said:


> 1st floor of 2 story home. Crawlspace foundation


has it been strong?


----------



## Octavian7896 (Nov 21, 2021)

Lizardon said:


> has it been strong?


Well, there's no hole in my floor so I suppose. House is also 100 years old so it's had plenty of time to settle. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Lizardon (Nov 22, 2021)

Octavian7896 said:


> Well, there's no hole in my floor so I suppose. House is also 100 years old so it's had plenty of time to settle. Your mileage may vary.


lovely


----------

